# new to the sport and have lots of ?S



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

1 what is the best light set up for a 1752 has has to be able to come off and on for when duck season hits 
2 can you bow fish for flounder and stingrays out in the bay flats? i know you can gig them so not sure if you can stick them with a bow
3 in the trinity river area what the best way to go about it just get in boat with lights and troll the banks till you see them 
4 do you have to have the silient generators or the reg one ok 


thanks for any help


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't answer what is the best cause there are lots of variables, but I firmly believe that halogens are the cheapest and easiest way to go.

Yes, you can bowfish flounder and stingrays along with mullet and other NON-game species. Basically if it's not listed in that little box of game species, you can shoot them. Be careful though, flounder do have limits and a closed season in November for gigging (that includes bowfishing)

In the Trinity River your best option will be going during the daylight and watching for rolling fish. Then set up in that area and wait for them to roll close enough for a shot. If you happen to find some "clean" water, you can go at night with lights, but good luck with that.

No sound ordinance on generators (YET), but please be responsible and considerate. I usually stay away from houses after a certain hour (varies depending on day of week and/or holidays). Silent is the wave of the future though and running LED's will be the way to go when you can upgrade to that.


----------

